# 22 1/4" Pompano and 10 more Wow Wow Wow what a day!!!



## fishin for pompanos

It's been a while since the family has had a chance to go fishing. We were all ready and raring to go to hit the beach Saturday morning. When we got there, I thought there was going to be a problem with some of the June grass that was in the water, but the winds were light and the current was not that strong at all so there was no problem. With a good mess of sand fleas to last us the day, the lines were in the water around 7:30 and we were fishing. Got our first pompano within about 15 minutes and then wham bam two more pompanos were landed in first hour or so. Rebated and lines back in the water and another pompano, a bluefish, and a remora reeled in on the next hour or so. As I was casting out again, I noticed how much prettier the water was getting. I could see some fish swimming in the waves, that's how clear it was. Wasn't very long and we had three more pompanos on the beach and more remoras in the third hour or so. Lines in the water again and I looked up and I saw rod number four bending over. My wife was on that rod and she landed a 22-1/4" permit pompano. Oh what a nice fish!! Not 5 minutes later rod number two and three were bent over and we landed another permit pompano 20" long along with the last pompano of the day. Oh what a fantastic day we had!! And the only way we really knew our 2 largest were permits and not our regular Florida pompanos were when we were cleaning the permits, their rib cage bones are much larger and wider than a regular pompano. Different anatomy. Had to compare the permit and Florida pompanos against each other along with our Sport Fish of the Gulf Coast book to really be sure. Our total haul for the day was 11 pompano, 2 being permits, 6 remoras, 1 bluefish and only 3 catfish. Thanks JC!


----------



## JD7.62

WOW! Now THAT is what I call a good day surf fishing! Impressive, very very impressive!


----------



## Ragon210

Dang what a day!!!! That's a good bunch of fish!


----------



## Chris V

Two permit in a day isn't common in our area! Very cool!

When I read the title though, I was hoping you meant a 22 1/4" Pompano


----------



## reelndrag

Wow nice job! Were u fishing inside the first sandbar or the second? Nice to see pomps still bring caught :thumbsup:


----------



## Salt4Lifer

Nice job! Haven't seen a Pomp in AGES!!


----------



## Yellowrivermudder

I AM SO INCREDIBLY JEALOUS. I was out from 7 to 12 on Sunday, and I caught zero pomps, and around a dozen hard heads! I had June Grass building up on my lines as the day progressed. Great haul man! I've had impressive days before, but it has been a long long time. Yours is certainly a day to remember! Thanks for posting! Tight Lines! YRM


----------



## fishin for pompanos

Chris V said:


> Two permit in a day isn't common in our area! Very cool!
> 
> When I read the title though, I was hoping you meant a 22 1/4" Pompano


I was hoping the same thing.


----------



## fishin for pompanos

reelndrag said:


> Wow nice job! Were u fishing inside the first sandbar or the second? Nice to see pomps still bring caught :thumbsup:


Thanks reelndrag. Close to the second sand bar.


----------



## GROUPERKING

Awesome !


----------



## andrethegiant

Nice catch
I wish I could have a day like that


----------



## NoMoSurf

Where was this?


----------



## flex

surf fishing is all about location. location. location. 

i've given up on surf fishing in this area for this reason. i have had zero luck this year finding the schools. 

i actually caught a mess of nice size whiting at the bridges over the weekend, i have only caught baby whiting on the surf this year and a ton of cats. and then i leave sandy, wet and dirty.


----------



## Yellowrivermudder

I found out that the key to successful fishing is to stick to it Flex...I was aptly rewarded for trying again, and again. I found out that I catch the most, and best fish, when no one else thinks that fishing is practical. Don't get burnt out on it. Find a buddy, and tell some fishing stories...that gets me ready to slay some fish...and well, if I don't get anything worthwhile, I think things through and try a different approach the next time. I find that when I get lazy about my setups when surf fishing, I can have absolutely zero yield for my efforts, but if I change things up, and find out what the fish are going to be biting on, I'm usually rewarded with fish. 

Great job again on the awesome catch! We'll have to join forces some day for a fun day of competitive Pomp fishing! Tight lines!!! YRM


----------



## Surffishin

That's what I call a catch!! Good times and good eating!


----------



## Faithnfishin

Good Report and Amen!!


----------



## sportfisher

*Nice Pomps*

What tackle do you use to fish them with sand fleas? Thanks in advance


----------

